# Need interior valeted/detailed - Ballymena area



## Spitfire1300 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hello folks,

I've just agreed to buy a 2004 Ford C-Max which is in good condition, but has some light staining to the upholstery and a pretty grubby headlining. Does anyone know of a detailer/valeter in the Ballymena area who could wet-vac the trim and give the rest of the interior a good clean? 

Thanks very much,
Gavin


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246

^^^^
detailing world supporters list, scroll down for ireland.. there is only 3 supporters.. not sure how close they are.. know zero about ireland..


----------



## Spitfire1300 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks Craig,

I'd seen the list. None of the supporters are that close, although at least one would probably cover my area. As it's a fairly small, quick job I don't know if anybody would be interested in travelling 30 or 40 miles. If I can't find anybody more local I'll give them a call.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

If he did not even clean the head liner and left the plastic's still manky,then he is yet another below average Valeter,using the term "Detailer" to lure customer's in and charge them hansomly,for what sound's to be an average job at best

Just put it down to experience fella

The DW supporter list is up for a reason:thumb:


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

If that's the case then it does nothing to enhance his reputation,it shouldn't matter if he was doing your car or a 100k car,unless other wise arranged it should have been giving the same attention IMO,but then again was the interior to be detailed or valeted?

as for your Rover you could get a big bowl and half fill with salt,leave it in the car and that should help take some of the moisture/damp out,untill you get the problem sorted,oh and a box of magic tree's


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

John at B&B is mobile and will come to you....


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=229744

Ballyclare isn't exactly Ballymena, but local enough.
He's quite jaded with the detailing side, having been messed about in the past through a local forum's contact.
Can detail with the best of them, but is less focused on it as his trade valets keep him working late into the evenings.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ don't think thats overly fair on the DW supporters...


----------

